# recherche automatique de photos via une liste



## lydy (7 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème :

- j'ai une liste de référence de photos (avec des styles de nom totalement différents, exemple ) :
AAZZDR87.psd
DFR874D.psd
1_8787_31.psd
85FR12.psd

Toutes ces photos se trouvent dans plusieurs dossiers de mon ordinateur. (possibilité de les réunir dans un seul si besoin)

Mon but : Je souhaiterais que les photos de la liste soit copiées dans un autre dossier.  de faire ma sélection automatiquement et non une par une...

J'ai essayé avec automator mais cette fonctionnalité ne semble pas exister, du moins je ne l'ai pas trouvé. 

Avez-vous une solution ?

merci d'avance !


----------

